# Do you agree with the results of Annual Communications



## rpbrown (Dec 8, 2014)

As stated , do you agree with the results?

How about the way the very close votes were handled?


----------



## relapse98 (Dec 8, 2014)

Generally the votes went the way I expected, especially after things were explained (like the table lodge recommendation).

I think a number of the close votes were VERY close. I think electronic voting would have changed the results on a couple.. it just seemed from my viewpoint that they were WAY too close to just eyeball them. When you have to have everyone stand up multiple times and get the Grand Deacons involved... its close.

I also think we voted in something that's going to be redone in a few years. We removed the prohibition against convicted felons petitioning, however we voted in to require background checks.  Come again? So we can allow felons but they still have to have a background check that tells us they are a felon? Seems counterintuitive to me. I wish with all the talk about walls and getting sued that we had amended that recommendation to only have added paragraph 38 to Article 505. Make the use etc. of a background check a disciplinary procedure to protect ourselves from getting sued under the fair credit reporting act but leave out the rest out requiring the petitioner to get a background check done, which seems really unnecessary with the passage of resolution 12.

On a side note: It seems to me that its unnecessary to run grand lodge and the subordinate lodges with a law book as thick as ours is. Its ridiculous that it takes that much. The law should be something like.. remember your obligation, do unto others as you would wish they do unto you. the end.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 8, 2014)

Fail RESOLUTION NO. 3 pg 64  Assessment to repair the GL building

That's a topic discussed many times on this forum.  IMO it's an albatross.  My bias - One of my jurisdictions flourishes with only a tiny leased office space.

Fail RESOLUTION NO. 5 pg 67  Transferable endowed membership

IMO if you can afford one endowment there's a good chance you can afford more.  So far I've purchased 2 in 2 different states.

Fail RESOLUTION NO. 6 pg 69  Moves trust fund rules closer to the standard

I find the failure of this one puzzling.  Right now the rules for distribution are broken - When interest rates are the lowest that tends to be the time distributions are needed the most.  Moving distribution rules closer to the standard 4% would improve the situation in good times and bad.

Pass RESOLUTION NO. 7 pg 70  Use Delaware laws for the endowment trust

Nice but I'm puzzled why Texas doesn't have adequate trust laws in place.  That's a civics issue not a Masonic issue though.

Fail RESOLUTION NO. 14 pg 95  Allow concealed carry or police to be armed

My bias - In my mother jurisdiction this rule has been in place longer than anyone remembers.  The brother who initiated me is a Deputy Sheriff and his piece was in a sack quietly tucked under his chair during my degree.  That's where it always was during every meeting he attended and he was not the only sworn peace officer who attended regularly.  Few noticed and none objected and that was in California.  The ritual talks about preparation of candidates and about the candidate putting himself in the hands of trustworthy friends.  Our obligations don't interfere with the duty our civic employees owe to their employers.

Pass RESOLUTION NO. 17 pg 97  Broaden scope of cornerstone ceremonies

I approve of the good PR that gets generated.

Pass RESOLUTION NO. 20 pg 100 Allow non-PM images of deceased brothers in lodges

I like going to lodge and seeing portraits of George Washington and Harry Truman neither of whom were ever members of any of my jurisdictions.

Pass RESOLUTION NO. 22 pg 102  Sooner deadlines to submit legislation

I get that the extra month makes the paperwork go smoother, but this also means that the brethren only have Jan-Apr to stump support for any submission.

Fail RESOLUTION NO. 23 pg 104  Add closing benediction to 1st and 2nd degrees

Ritual differences state to state and degree to degree are fun.

Fail Recommendation No. 1 pg 115  Strategic planning committee

It is beyond my comprehension that such a committee has not been in place for decades.

Amended pass Recommendation No. 3 pg 121  Local variation for Table Lodge

I hope the one they adopted was cribbed from a jurisdiction that does a lot of Table Lodges.  The one that was submitted was a starting point but it was lame.


----------



## relapse98 (Dec 8, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> Fail Recommendation No. 1 pg 115 Strategic planning committee
> 
> It is beyond my comprehension that such a committee has not been in place for decades.



It was stated, by a number of Past Grand Master's, that the process for one has been in place. But the recommendation, as written, had issues.
First, committee was to be comprised of 5 Past Chairmen of standing committees. There are some Past Grand Master's that don't qualify for that. Plus, you knock out a large chunk of regular old, younger masons who might have great input.



> Amended pass Recommendation No. 3 pg 121 Local variation for Table Lodge
> 
> I hope the one they adopted was cribbed from a jurisdiction that does a lot of Table Lodges. The one that was submitted was a starting point but it was lame.



Interesting.. I have in my notes that that one failed. I'll admit having been a bit excited over the Fraternal Relations Committee report and vote earlier so I may not have noted that correctly.


----------



## rpbrown (Dec 8, 2014)

I also show that Recommendation 1 failed.

The one that really concerns me is recommendation # 2, especially since Resolution # 12 passed. It seems that it is still at the Grand Secretaries discretion weather he wants to allow a convicted felon to be allowed, even though R#12 passed allowing it.


----------



## otherstar (Dec 8, 2014)

What happened with the resolution about a cipher (spelling?) book published the the GL?


----------



## crono782 (Dec 8, 2014)

Yes and no. A cipher will be made available, but not by the GLoTX. Same rules apply as before, the only difference will be that the cipher will be accurate. Beyond that, I will not say more.


----------



## crono782 (Dec 8, 2014)

Recommendation #3 failing was the right choice IMO. The proposed "ritual" was really better suited for a festive board rather than a table lodge. Additionally, had this passed, I could see much grief being made for guys trying to put on *actual* festive boards due to the new similarity to table lodges. The consensus was that more ritual was not wanted, the CoW didn't like it, and it didn't make sense to create table lodge ritual for the sake of just having it (would rather just open appropriate degree, call to refreshment, do the table lodge stuff, call up, close). Short answer, nobody wanted it in the long run. It quickly died out.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 8, 2014)

crono782 said:


> ... it didn't make sense to create table lodge ritual for the sake of just having it (would rather just open appropriate degree, call to refreshment, do the table lodge stuff, call up, close). ...



The responses and discourses in a Table Lodge are intended to be material that can be discussed in a tiled space so that's not what a Table Lodge is about.  The content of the material presented is thus very different in a Table Lodge versus a Festive Board.  At a non-tiled Festive Board no one can do a presentation on one of the furthermores.  At a tiled Table Lodge presentations on various furthermores are listed as optional topics in the ritual.

Fortunately plenty of regulars on this forum conduct Masonic education talks at Stated meetings in tiled spaces.  Those types of talks don't have to include material restricted to tiled spaces but when they do that's the type of material expected at Table Lodge.  It's why Table Lodge is so wonderful.  The degree lectures we know today are Table Lodge responses so good someone wrote them down.


----------



## crono782 (Dec 8, 2014)

It came down to the question then of "why do we even need this" and "do we even want this now that it's here" if it's just suggested responses and discourses? Why set this in stone and be controlled via committee on work when even they don't like it? If adopted, that suggested script would've been put in the monitor and required to be followed. The consensus was that nobody wanted that. I'm assuming the whole initiative is now dead and the supposed way to conduct them is as you see fit within reason. Open lodge on whatever degree, call to refreshment, do your table lodge stuff, call up, close lodge... You lose some of your tiled-ness, but it is what it is.

edit: as far as being able to give tiled programs while eating (not drinking though, this is texas.  ), eh, I think it would be cool, but I can live with non tiled programs and keep the tiled ones at regular meetings. Personally, though I'd rather keep festive boards unsullied rather than have a ritualized table lodge.

edit edit: I think it could still be done, but it just wasn't well received. with some time and care, maybe one can be crafted that suits the occasion.


----------



## chrmc (Dec 8, 2014)

crono782 said:


> I'm assuming the whole initiative is now dead and the supposed way to conduct them is as you see fit within reason. Open lodge on whatever degree, call to refreshment, do your table lodge stuff, call up, close lodge... You lose some of your tiled-ness, but it is what it is.




I wouldn't be so sure about that. I don't see the present COW being one that is about giving power to the local lodges to decide what they want to do. 

On a related note who got elected in for the COW positions?


----------



## JJones (Dec 8, 2014)

otherstar said:


> What happened with the resolution about a cipher (spelling?) book published the the GL?





> Yes and no. A cipher will be made available, but not by the GLoTX. Same rules apply as before, the only difference will be that the cipher will be accurate. Beyond that, I will not say more.



This is the decision I disagree with the most.  I feel this is, or close to, being a violation of our obligations and the whole approach feels sketchy to me.  I was pretty saddened by the atmosphere in the room towards anyone who objected to it.


----------



## relapse98 (Dec 8, 2014)

chrmc said:


> On a related note who got elected in for the COW positions?



There was only 1 position open and 1 candidate.. Duane Anthony, current chair.


----------



## relapse98 (Dec 8, 2014)

JJones said:


> This is the decision I disagree with the most.  I feel this is, or close to, being a violation of our obligations and the whole approach feels sketchy to me.  I was pretty saddened by the atmosphere in the room towards anyone who objected to it.



We have a cipher book, its now legal to possess it [has been since 2006?] (nevermind that there were something like a million copies of the Texas version sold before it was legal to possess).

If its legal to have a cipher book and one exists, lets at least make sure its correct? Although if I do ever get down to just the 13 errors that exist in it, I'll be quite proud of myself. According to what I've found, the existing cipher book was written years before we had the prohibition against possessing one. I like the amendment the COW came up with to have the publisher fly in and educate him on the 13 errors so that he can correct it.


----------



## relapse98 (Dec 8, 2014)

While we're on it, what do you think about the new GM's first proclamation? We already do that at each stated meeting, we just now have to do the ones they've told us to.


----------



## crono782 (Dec 8, 2014)

I like the requirement for education. I wish it didn't lock lodges into a prescribed set of pieces to deliver. Promotes hearing education, but stifles being an educator/researcher. Still, it's a positive step overall.


----------



## JJones (Dec 8, 2014)

relapse98 said:


> While we're on it, what do you think about the new GM's first proclamation? We already do that at each stated meeting, we just now have to do the ones they've told us to.



I missed all of the proclamations...do we have a link somewhere or did I completely miss a thread?


----------



## relapse98 (Dec 9, 2014)

I only have the first one. I'll message it to you. Our secretary fetched it from the Grand Secretary's database (and actually it was there before the education components which had us in a sort of scramble because our December stated meeting is tonight. The education document is there now).


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 9, 2014)

crono782 said:


> I like the requirement for education.



Illinois mandated education in every Stated meeting.

Some lodges said "This meeting was brought to you by the letter G.  You will see the letter G up in the East.  Thank you."  These lodges got no benefit whatsoever from the effort.  Mocking does not benefit.

Other lodges got brothers involved doing presentations.  Even better some of these presentations were done by someone other than me.  ;^)  Plenty of these lodges reported better involvement by the presenters.  Some even reported better involvement by others.



> I wish it didn't lock lodges into a prescribed set of pieces to deliver. Promotes hearing education, but stifles being an educator/researcher.



Micromanagement can be handled using various strategies.  I've never been all that good at that "agree" stuff ...  I'll read the guidelines.  Maybe I'll use them as a framework on which to build.  Maybe I'll use them as a framework from which to launch.  We'll see.


----------



## JJones (Dec 9, 2014)

relapse98 said:


> I only have the first one. I'll message it to you. Our secretary fetched it from the Grand Secretary's database (and actually it was there before the education components which had us in a sort of scramble because our December stated meeting is tonight. The education document is there now).



Thanks again for this. 

From what I've read, I think it's a step in the right direction.  When a huge percentage of brethren seem to think that masonic education begins and ends with the catechism it was probably a wise idea to provide some pre-made education programs..even if most of them appear to just be taken from short-talk bulletins.  Here's hoping this will encourage brothers to create presentations of their own in the future once they realize there can be more to a stated meeting aside from paying bills.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 9, 2014)

JJones said:


> When a huge percentage of brethren seem to think that masonic education begins and ends with the catechism it was probably a wise idea to provide some pre-made education programs.



This is one of those unending frustrations.  Ritual training is not Masonic education.  Ritual training is teaching what the ritual is (this year in this jurisdiction) with a good mentor mixing in the education of what it means.

Masonic education starts with what the ritual means (to one brother) and expands into the vast realms of the seven liberal arts and sciences.  Latest discoveries from the space telescope?  That Masonic education because astronomy is in our list.  Of course it works even better if you know about Masons who worked in the field and/or how the latest discovery demonstrates a vast symmetry brought to us by supreme being.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 10, 2014)

We, also, have been doing Masonic education in our Lodge. The Brother who has been presenting it has based many of his talks on the Short Talk Bulletins and expanded upon them. What's funny is that he is our new DDGM!


----------



## JFS61 (Dec 12, 2014)

dfreybur said:


> Fail RESOLUTION NO. 3 pg 64  Assessment to repair the GL building
> 
> That's a topic discussed many times on this forum.  IMO it's an albatross.  My bias - One of my jurisdictions flourishes with only a tiny leased office space.



Having worked in Real Estate, I can say that selling the building and moving to a leased office space is going to be a money loser over time. The cost of searching for and leasing suitable office space, combined with having to move and find permanent storage facilities for the Grand Lodge's archives and collections is going to be a major (and ongoing) expense. The cost and logistics of having to rent a hotel ballroom or expo center large enough to hold the Grand Communication every year will be a major drain on financial resources as well. So, basically, within a few years you will find yourself right back in the same financial situation that you were in to begin with, but in this case without any equity in anything to show for it.


----------



## cacarter (Dec 12, 2014)

JFS61 said:


> Having worked in Real Estate, I can say that selling the building and moving to a leased office space is going to be a money loser over time. The cost of searching for and leasing suitable office space, combined with having to move and find permanent storage facilities for the Grand Lodge's archives and collections is going to be a major (and ongoing) expense. The cost and logistics of having to rent a hotel ballroom or expo center large enough to hold the Grand Communication every year will be a major drain on financial resources as well. So, basically, within a few years you will find yourself right back in the same financial situation that you were in to begin with, but in this case without any equity in anything to show for it.



If this is the case, then we should sell and build a smaller building. It would still have to cost less than the millions and millions it would cost to upgrade the current building.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 12, 2014)

Grand Lodge, like the blue Lodges, needs a building that can support itself. I'm thinking a multi-story office building, the majority of which could be leased out to others.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 13, 2014)

Results were pretty much as expected. I have no complaints.


----------



## kmfisher1 (Dec 19, 2014)

Was looking for a listing of the results item by item from resolution No.1 - 25. Saw one shortly after GL but can't remember where and can't find i again. Anyone got the tally? Thanks.


----------



## Willaim Perkins (Dec 20, 2014)

I began a little bit of Masonic education at our Lodge meetings some years back, got the idea from a fellow Knight that had gone into some detail on a matter at a Commandery meeting.  Another Brother with a bit more time and greater access to things gives an excellent class every month.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 20, 2014)

kmfisher1 said:


> Was looking for a listing of the results item by item from resolution No.1 - 25. Saw one shortly after GL but can't remember where and can't find i again. Anyone got the tally? Thanks.


Here you go:
*
RESULTS OF THE 179TH GRAND ANNUAL COMMUNICATION*

*Resolutions:*

2012 Tabled Resolution No. 17A – *Postponed* until the Grand Communication in 2015.  To create a criminal background check for a Petitioner.

2013 Tabled Resolution No. 3 – *Postponed* until the Grand Communication in 2015.  Amended Title V of the Laws of the Grand Lodge of Texas to rescind the current Title V and replace it with the Title V that was in effect prior to December 4, 2004.


Resolution No. 1 – *Adopted* as substituted.  Requiring the appointment of a Committee to study the re-write of Title V.

Resolution No. 2 – *Adopted* *as amended. * Amends current Title V to make procedures more effective.

Resolution No. 3 – *Not Adopted.* Proposal that the GL assess $100 per Texas home Lodge member for 2015, 2016, and 2017 to renovate and operate the GL Building.

Resolution No. 4A. – *Adopted* *as amended.*  States that we continue to have this Grand Lodge Building in Waco, and it be renovated, restored and/or repaired as needed.

Resolution No. 4B.  – *Not Adopted.* Proposal that the GL Trustees establish a separate fundraiser to restore the GL Building.

Resolution No. 5 – *Not Adopted. *Proposal to amend Article 318a to permit endowed member to transfer his endowed membership.

Resolution No. 6 – *Not Adopted. *Proposal to Amend Article 318a to permit Trustees to authorize at least a $5 distribution each year (even if it dips into the corpus).

Resolution No. 7 – *Adopted.*  Add Article 163e about the Ownership and Management of the EMF.

Resolution No. 8 – *Adopted* *as amended*. * Amends Art. II, Art. IV and Art. VII of the Constitution of the GLT to ensure that Masters and Wardens have full voting rights at all Grand Annual Communication and all contested elections of Grand Lodge Officers be conducted by written ballot of Lodges and Members. 

Resolution No. 9 – *Withdrawn. *Proposal to amend the Constitution and Article 118 to Masonic Graduates Advisory Committee duties.

 Resolution No. 10 –* Postponed* until the Grand Communication in 2015.  Amend various statutes of the GL Laws in Title I to update the GL Laws as to the Masonic Home and School after closing of the residential facility in Fort Worth in 2005.

Resolution No. 11 – *Postponed* until the Grand Communication in 2015.  Amend Constitution Article IX to update the GL Constitution with the closing of the MHS residential facility in Fort Worth in 2005.

Resolution No. 12 – *Adopted.*  Amend Article 393 to delete requirement that a felony automatically disqualifies a candidate.

Resolution No. 13 – *Withdrawn. *Proposal to amend Article 313 in processing the Uniform Receipt Card.

 Resolution No. 14 – *Not Adopted.  *Proposal to amend Article 226 and permit handguns in the Lodge room.

Resolution No.  15 –* Adopted.*  Change the name of New Salem Lodge No. 87 to Alex Tully Masonic Lodge No. 87.

Resolution No. 16 – *Not Adopted. *Proposal to amend Article 405a and permit Lodges to e-mail names of candidates to its members.

Resolution No. 17 – *Adopted.*  Amend Article 178, Laying of Cornerstones.

Resolution No. 18 – *Postponed* until the Grand Communication in 2015.  Amend Article 126f, GL Committee on Mediation Nos. 1 and 2, to require the Grand Master to have the Mediation Committees mediate pending Masonic disciplinary charges.

Resolution No. 19 – *Adopted as amended*.*  Amend Article IV, Section 7, of the Constitution to vote by either written or electronic ballot.

Resolution No. 20 – *Adopted. * Adds Article 224b, Portraits and Displays in Lodge Rooms.

Resolution No. 21 – *Adopted as amended.*  Amend Article 340 to require the Civil Law Committee to act upon conveyance of property issues within a limited time frame.

Resolution No. 22 – *Adopted.*  Amend Article 172, Paragraph 6, to ensure that all Resolutions are filed with the Grand Secretary by April 15 and Recommendations on or before June 15.

Resolution No. 23 – *Not Adopted. *Proposal to amend Monitor regarding closing EA & FC Lodges.

Resolution No. 24 – *Adopted as amended.*  Require the Committee on Work to provide an accurate Texas code or cipher book by the 2015 Grand Annual Communication.

Resolution No. 25 – *Postponed* until the Grand Communication in 2015.  Amended Title V of the Laws of the Grand Lodge of Texas to rescind the current Title V and replace it with an amended Title V that was in effect prior to December 4, 2004.


*Grand Master’s Recommendations:*

1.  Recommendation No. 1 – *Not Adopted.* Proposal to create a GL Strategic Planning Committee.

2.  Recommendation No. 2 – *Adopted.*  Criminal Background Checks – Proposes a centralized criminal background check system that would comply with federal law and be centralized in the Grand Secretary’s office.  Petitioners for the degrees would be required to obtain the background check with the report going only to the GS Office.  The GS Office will notify the Lodge about the petitioner’s qualifications. Effective July 1, 2015.

3.  Recommendation No. 3 –* Not Adopted.* Proposal to establish a uniform Table Lodge Procedure.

4.  Recommendation No. 4 – *Adopted.*  Real Estate Transactions – Proposes legislation to improve the procedure for Lodge real estate transactions.


*Election Results:*

Grand Junior Warden – Tommy Frank Chapman

Grand Treasurer – Tommy W. Ellison

Committee on Work – G. Duane Anthony

Library and Museum Board – Lyndon L. Olson, Jr.

Director of Masonic Home and School – John R. Clements


*** Since this resolution would amend the Constitution of the Grand Lodge of Texas, it must

be adopted at the 2015 Grand Communication before it is effective.


----------



## relapse98 (Dec 23, 2014)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Grand Lodge, like the blue Lodges, needs a building that can support itself. I'm thinking a multi-story office building, the majority of which could be leased out to others.



I agree it needs to support itself.

There's so much that could be done with a room the size of the auditorium at Grand Lodge.. if it was setup a little bit differently and had a modern sound and lighting system (read $$$).

But there's only so much that can be done with a multi-story office building in Waco, Texas. Houston/Dallas/Austin/San Antonio/Fort Worth ... should be able to find reliable tenants. Waco, Texas? Someone's going to have to show me there's some demand for a new office building.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 23, 2014)

relapse98 said:


> I agree it needs to support itself. But there's only so much that can be done with a multi-story office building in Waco, Texas. Houston/Dallas/Austin/San Antonio/Fort Worth ... should be able to find reliable tenants. Waco, Texas? Someone's going to have to show me there's some demand for a new office building.


I agree- Austin would make much more sense.


----------



## JJones (Dec 23, 2014)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> I agree- Austin would make much more sense.



Hey! I just moved 30 min away from Waco, don't go talking them into moving further away again. 

It was my understanding from GL that Baylor may be interested in using the facilities for their orchestra.


----------



## Companion Joe (Dec 24, 2014)

Our Grand Lodge is right on Broadway in Nashville. It is a very nice building, but it, too, is a money pit. The first floor is offices, museum, library, etc. Upstairs is the main GL auditorium and a small lodge room as well as other ancillary rooms. 
Here is the outside and inside the main room.


----------



## jwardl (Dec 24, 2014)

[QUOTE="rI also think we voted in something that's going to be redone in a few years. We removed the prohibition against convicted felons petitioning, however we voted in to require background checks.  Come again? So we can allow felons but they still have to have a background check that tells us they are a felon? Seems counterintuitive to me. I wish with all the talk about walls and getting sued that we had amended that recommendation to only have added paragraph 38 to Article 505. Make the use etc. of a background check a disciplinary procedure to protect ourselves from getting sued under the fair credit reporting act but leave out the rest out requiring the petitioner to get a background check done, which seems really unnecessary with the passage of resolution 12..[/QUOTE]

That was definitely messy. I can't believe someone didn't offer an amendment to clean it up. Someone will next year.


----------



## Observer (Jan 11, 2015)

relapse98 said:


> While we're on it, what do you think about the new GM's first proclamation? We already do that at each stated meeting, we just now have to do the ones they've told us to.



From the Preface to the 2015 Masonic Education Program....

During the 2015 Grand Lodge year (December 2014 through November 2015), I am asking each Worshipful Master to set aside a few minutes at one stated meeting per month to present the following Masonic education programs *OR A SUITABLE SUBSTITUTE of a Masonic nature dealing with the symbolism, allegories, or philosophy of Freemasonry.
*
The caps and bold are mine.


----------



## crono782 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yah I noticed that if you read the introduction it does say you can use any program in like spirit.

One other thing, after reading all the programs, I do not feel all programs are appropriate for every degree. There are a few FC programs and some MM ones too. My secretary assures me that these are okay for every degree, however, being the implementer of these in my lodge, I will not spoil even a hint of a higher degree to an EA or FC.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 11, 2015)

Observer said:


> From the Preface to the 2015 Masonic Education Program....
> 
> During the 2015 Grand Lodge year (December 2014 through November 2015), I am asking each Worshipful Master to set aside a few minutes at one stated meeting per month to present the following Masonic education programs *OR A SUITABLE SUBSTITUTE of a Masonic nature dealing with the symbolism, allegories, or philosophy of Freemasonry.
> *
> The caps and bold are mine.



So any lodge that does not have a program prepared (or does not have one of the regulars on this forum who present regularly) has a presentation to read.  Any of us who do presentations are free to continue doing so.  Nice.  Last week I was at a Stated meeting with two presentations because one was read from the program the other had been prepared.  As usual I had a talk in the can if asked.


----------



## relapse98 (Jan 19, 2015)

Posted a little over an hour ago on the Grand Lodge facebook page. Both Grand Masters have signed the amended compact. We are moving quite rapidly toward visitation. I'm pretty sure there will be visiting parties at both Grand Lodges next year.


----------



## JJones (Jan 19, 2015)

relapse98 said:


> Posted a little over an hour ago on the Grand Lodge facebook page. Both Grand Masters have signed the amended compact. We are moving quite rapidly toward visitation. I'm pretty sure there will be visiting parties at both Grand Lodges next year.



Have you read some of the comments on that FB post?  It's disheartening to read what some brothers have to say about this.


----------



## relapse98 (Jan 19, 2015)

I'm not sure why some of them want an extra year delay in the vote. I have a lot of mean comments that I could say to those people but I just keep them to myself. I find that looking at the FB groups they belong to be quite humorous.


----------



## relapse98 (Jan 19, 2015)

Now that I've had some time to stew:

I think its disgusting some of our members reactions to this amended pact. I think its nothing but downright racism, judging a man based on the color of his skin and I think a lot of our brethren should really reflect on the 3 obligations that they took at the altar and determine if they are really in Masonry for the right reasons.  Its issues like that really show me there are some brothers I would just rather not sit in lodge with. There are a lot ways that one can spin this.. "lodges weren't notified", " 'they' make Masons in prison" (heard that one at Grand Lodge), etc., but it boils down to just being a old fashioned racist. At one time I would say that the rest of us would outlive them, but its disheartening to see brothers my age and younger espouse those views.


On a side note: What would I give to be a fly on the wall in some of those lodges the 1st time a brother from MWPHGLoTX comes for a visit (once the instructions are passed on from the Grand Secretary). I have a feeling this year's DDGMs are going to have their work cut out for them.


----------



## dfreybur (Jan 19, 2015)

relapse98 said:


> I think its disgusting some of our members reactions to this amended pact



My mean reaction is to look at my wrist watch and notice that it no longer says the time is year 2007.  I am unimpressed with what I view as delaying tactics with an agreement signed and folks not just going to the standard places to look it up.  It's like there's a culture of no one is capable of figuring stuff out on their own that I've seen at local lodge level and that I see now at the GL level.  Anyone who found this board can look it up.

That's not as mean as my reaction when I encounter actual racism.  Entire towns have ended up on my never-visit-there-again list for seeing that accepted.  This is one of those times I'm glad I have chosen to be active on LinkedIn not on Facebook.



> On a side note: What would I give to be a fly on the wall in some of those lodges the 1st time a brother from MWPHGLoTX comes for a visit (once the instructions are passed on from the Grand Secretary). I have a feeling this year's DDGMs are going to have their work cut out for them.



Visit your local MWPHGLofTX and invite them to return the visit.  Let's do it en masse.  Increase the chances of brothers actually having to live up to their principles!  When the rubber meets the road the brothers don't usually let me down.  There's a lot in the news about religion but I've been at degrees with a Koran on the altar.  If some brothers had to stretch themselves to pull that off they did so internally not externally.  I go on record here that's what I expect to happen with visitors at any lodge I have been to so far in Texas including yours in NB.


----------



## relapse98 (Jan 19, 2015)

From said Facebook thread:



> Scott Lewis: It is not racism God created all species of man for his purpose and it is glorious. But in a modern society of Europeans or Asians sub Sahara Africans are not capable of assimilating and it is not because they aren't good folks, they are of a different hominid species. When trying to adopt western ways they cant. Haiti, Republic of the Congo, Zimbabwe. I have been to Africa and testify to what i have seen. They inevitably become a blight on any host nation



I literally have no words.


----------



## cacarter (Jan 21, 2015)

relapse98 said:


> Now that I've had some time to stew:
> 
> There are a lot ways that one can spin this.. "lodges weren't notified", " 'they' make Masons in prison" (heard that one at Grand Lodge), etc., but it boils down to just being a old fashioned racist. At one time I would say that the rest of us would outlive them, but its disheartening to see brothers my age and younger espouse those views.



It's like those arguments you hear that the Civil War was about states rights and not slavery.  In this case it's the lodges and members not being given the proper notice/opportunity to vote on it.


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 22, 2015)

If those of us in other states (and countries) knew it was coming, local lodges have no excuse.


----------



## jwardl (Jan 22, 2015)

Indeed. We knew before going up.

However, the MWPHGLOT didn't hold their GAC until about three weeks before ours, where their members voted. This is why there wasn't as much advance notice of it as there was of the other resolutions.

Don't know if this is part of what those who are displeased about the compact are thinking, but I noted what seemed like a good bit of mistrust toward the GL in general during the GAC.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 22, 2015)

jwardl said:


> I noted what seemed like a good bit of mistrust toward the GL in general during the GAC.


A lot of that has been well-earned over the years, but not in this instance despite what the bigots say.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 8, 2015)

crono782 said:


> Yah I noticed that if you read the introduction it does say you can use any program in like spirit.
> 
> One other thing, after reading all the programs, I do not feel all programs are appropriate for every degree. There are a few FC programs and some MM ones too. My secretary assures me that these are okay for every degree, however, being the implementer of these in my lodge, I will not spoil even a hint of a higher degree to an EA or FC.



I was shocked to see reference to the MM degree in one of the readings this year.  We were in a tiled EA lodge.  Apparently the Brother who read the program missed the reference.  Not sure if anyone else caught it (or was listening, frankly) as no one MADE A BIG DEAL out of it as is usually the custom just in case an EA or FC missed out on the slip.

These readings are being read at length.  They have been informative, though wordy and boring at times.  I think many of the lodges may be missing the point that a summary of the reading can be presented.  Or, that another masonic point of similar value can be injected.


----------



## JJones (Feb 8, 2015)

I was under the impression that the readings had to come from the program?

I'll be honest, I love Masonic education but I've quickly learned to dread these readings as much as I dread Grand Communications.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 8, 2015)

Check closer.

They can be read, BLOW for BLOW.

Summarized.

Handed out to attendees of the meeting (printed copy)

I believe I got that from the information exchange between GL and lodge secretaries from one of my lodge secretaries.  That is, if my head is not as foggy as B Williams'.


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 8, 2015)

relapse98 said:


> From said Facebook thread:
> 
> 
> 
> I literally have no words.



I do.  But Wild Bill or Blake would banish me to the hinterlands.

Of course, I do hail from Louisiana.


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 8, 2015)

jwhoff said:


> I do.  But Wild Bill or Blake would banish me to the hinterlands.
> 
> Of course, I do hail from Louisiana.


There's no place like home!


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 8, 2015)

I know.  I *geaux* back all the time.


----------

